# IPB Poling Package...



## East_Cape

Us, a.k.a. Inshore Power boats is happy to introduce the package that includes a deluxe trailer, high-end push pole, etc in a price that anybody can afford...
We are located in Orlando @ 4854 Distribution Court, Orlando Fl. 32884
Contact is Brad/Kevin @ 407.488.5268


----------



## rcmay

niiice


----------



## East_Cape

I figured you'd like that! ;D


----------



## rkmurphy

Does it catch fish, though? :-?

Haha looks great guys. Way to get another _quality _boat in the budget skiff market! They are few and far between, for sure...


----------



## Taterides

Now that's a deal. Good pricing in a tough economy.


----------



## oysterbreath

Nice! Now all that is needed is a head-to-head on-the-water comparison/battle with the Ankona Copperhead! Oh...and a level headed ref. to say, "Let's get it on!"


----------



## rkmurphy

> Nice! Now all that is needed is a head-to-head on-the-water comparison/battle with the Ankona Copperhead! Oh...and a level headed ref. to say, "Let's get it on!"


I second this motion. Jan! Work it out!


----------



## iMacattack

Because of my ownership of an Ankona skiff, I have publically said I would recuse myself from any such reviews on their skiffs. My dedication to our audience is of the utmost importance. All my reviews are non-biased and i strive to point out the good and bad of each skiff. There is NO perfect skiff. 

I would be interested in publishing a skiff shootout however an agreed upon independent third party would be used for all testing, comparisons and official review if Ankona Skiffs are part of the product matrix. 

I hope everyone understands my position and desire to ensure the most level fair platform for all manufactures. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me privately at [email protected]

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## rkmurphy

> Because of my ownership of an Ankona skiff, I have publically said I would recuse myself from any such reviews on their skiffs. My dedication to our audience is of the utmost importance. All my reviews are non-biased and i strive to point out the good and bad of each skiff. There is NO perfect skiff.
> 
> I would be interested in publishing a skiff shootout however an agreed upon independent third party would be used for all testing, comparisons and official review if Ankona Skiffs are part of the product matrix.
> 
> I hope everyone understands my position and desire to ensure the most level fair platform for all manufactures. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me privately at [email protected]
> 
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan


Very understandable and admirable. I'll be your 3rd party tester ;D

I do think that is an AWESOME idea. A budget skiff shootout...that would be BY FAR the best review yet on top of all of the other great reviews you've provided.


----------



## tguasjr

Don't forget to include the Gheenoe LT 25 in that shoot out!


----------



## rcmay

> Don't forget to include the Gheenoe LT 25 in that shoot out!


not trying to piss anyone off, but I think the IPB, the Ankona's, and skiff like these are in another level about the LT25.


----------



## DSampiero

I couldn't agree more with the above statement. No Gheenoe can come close to the above mentioned skiffs, they're simply different animals. I also nominate a friend from _Fly Fishing in Salt Waters_ for the honor of reviewing these two skiffs. He's an accomplished fishermen and well published full time employee of the mag, so I think we'd get a great review out of him!


----------



## tguasjr

Maybe you guys are right, but they do the same thing as those other "skiffs" at a fraction of the cost. Even though, I must say that IPB is priced pretty good!


----------



## rcmay

> Maybe you guys are right, but they do the same thing as those other "skiffs" at a fraction of the cost. Even though, I must say that IPB is priced pretty good!



If you were to buy an lt25, with front and rear decks, a poling platform, damn nice push pole, w/trailer and any 25hp outboard, you would be spending as much or if not more.


----------



## TomFL

I could not agree more the above statements about the LT25 not being in the same ballpark as the other 2 boats mentioned. 

And I own one!!

When I see a gheenoe out there with 10, 15 or even 20 grand wrapped up in them I just shudder to think what that person could have had if they'd have invested that $$ in a real boat. 

I like to see the other builders stepping up to the plate and bringing a good quality product to the table for a reasonable cost. Would like to see them get even more "reasonable"!!!

-T


----------



## rcmay

> I could not agree more the above statements about the LT25 not being in the same ballpark as the other 2 boats mentioned.
> 
> And I own one!!
> 
> 
> 
> When I see a gheenoe out there with 10, 15 or even 20 grand wrapped up in them I just shudder to think what that person could have had if they'd have invested that $$ in a real boat.
> 
> I like to see the other builders stepping up to the plate and bringing a good quality product to the table for a reasonable cost. Would like to see them get even more "reasonable"!!!
> 
> -T



Agreed, I've owned 2 highsiders! I think the same thing when I see LT25's with power poles, and $1100 Minn kota trolling motors. Now, Id love to fish a LT25 with no motor in the no motor zone, but I think so people tend to lose track of the purpose of a gheenoe, which IMO, is supposed to be a sort of bare bones, budget skiff. I also think over the last 2 year more and more boat builders are making alot more boat for $10k that used to be available to the general boating public. Ankona, IPB, Lunker, etc all those guys are making a damn nice boat for $10k.


----------



## MATT

I would like to be the 3rd party reviewer.


----------



## rcmay

I am boatless, therefore I have no ties to any manufacturer, I will be the tester!


----------



## Flyline

That's damn good price I ever seen! This is totally nice package!!!

I will pick IPB package over a custom MV LT25 package anyday because if u get a custom MV LT25 gheenoe set-up with a low profile trailer, poling platform ,pushpole, 25hp motor will be over priced for what it is.

For more boat, better quality build, nicer hull, badass trailer and poling platform for the money. 

This inshore 16 is way to go!

Kevin,

What brand are u talking about any 25hp of your choice???

I want to know.


----------



## Gramps

> That's damn good price I ever seen!  This is totally nice package!!!
> 
> I will pick IPB package over a custom MV LT25 package any day because if u get a  custom MV LT25 gheenoe set-up with a low profile trailer, poling platform ,push pole, 25hp motor will be over priced for what it is.
> 
> For more boat, better quality build, nicer hull, bad ass trailer and poling platform for the money.
> 
> This inshore 16 is way to go!
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> What brand are u talking about any 25hp of your choice???
> 
> I want to know.


You flip flop between humping ECC's leg & whorin' Gheenoes more than anyone I have ever seen.... Lol  ;D

In the videos Kevin mentioned Honda or Yamaha, two or four stroke.

Sorry for the hijack Kevin. But, I emailed for more info and a price sheet the other day through the "contact us" page on IPB.com and have not received anything, can you email me @ sctaylor869 on yhoo?  Thanks!


----------



## Flyline

> That's damn good price I ever seen! This is totally nice package!!!
> 
> I will pick IPB package over a custom MV LT25 package any day because if u get a custom MV LT25 gheenoe set-up with a low profile trailer, poling platform ,push pole, 25hp motor will be over priced for what it is.
> 
> For more boat, better quality build, nicer hull, bad ass trailer and poling platform for the money.
> 
> This inshore 16 is way to go!
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> What brand are u talking about any 25hp of your choice???
> 
> I want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> You flip flop between humping ECC's leg & whorin' Gheenoes more than anyone I have ever seen.... Lol ;D
> 
> In the videos Kevin mentioned Honda or Yamaha, two or four stroke.
Click to expand...

 ;D ;D ;D ;D

Actually gheenoe lt25 package is hell a lot cheaper!


----------



## TomFL

> Actually gheenoe lt25 package is hell a lot cheaper!


No it ain't!


----------



## Flyline

> Actually gheenoe lt25 package is hell a lot cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> No it ain't!
Click to expand...


Yes it does....

LT25 standard lowdeck, poling platform, 21ft stiffy pushpole, pushpole clips, 20hp tohatsu 4-stroke with carbon fiber tiller extension and 12" wheel trailer = $6415.00 out of the door.


----------



## TomFL

WS, not to debate this back and forth as it's not the purpose of the thread. 

The whole premise is that the IPB is in a whole 'nother category than the boat you're comparing. 

That in itself is agreed upon I think by everyone here. 

The IPB is a real boat with foam construction vs a chopper gun shell for construction. A 25hp motor vs 20hp motor. A 72" beam vs a 56" beam (even narrower at stern). A 50hp max rating vs a 25hp max rating. A vaccum finished interior with nonskid vs splatter paint over chopper gun. What looks like an advanced hull bottom design with real chines, and stringers on the IPB. 

The things are solid as a rock, and so are the Ankona boats. I stood on them on trailers (not in the water and floating) and they're SOLID!!

These boats are NICE. 

You're comparing a low front deck gheenoe, no open "fishable" floor plan, no frills, no electric, no lights, no storage, nothing. You start adding it up, and soon you're in the same ball park dollar-wise. 

This goes back to the statement by RCMAY who absolutely hit the nail on the head with "I think so many people tend to lose track of the purpose of a gheenoe, which IMO, is supposed to be a sort of bare bones, budget skiff". 

-T


----------



## Flyline

> WS, not to debate this back and forth as it's not the purpose of the thread.
> 
> The whole premise is that the IPB is in a whole 'nother category than the boat you're comparing.
> 
> That in itself is agreed upon I think by everyone here.
> 
> The IPB is a real boat with foam construction vs a chopper gun shell for construction. A 25hp motor vs 20hp motor. A 72" beam vs a 56" beam (even narrower at stern). A 50hp max rating vs a 25hp max rating. A vaccum finished interior with nonskid vs splatter paint over chopper gun. What looks like an advanced hull bottom design with real chines, and stringers on the IPB.
> 
> The things are solid as a rock, and so are the Ankona boats. I stood on them on trailers (not in the water and floating) and they're SOLID!!
> 
> These boats are NICE.
> 
> You're comparing a low front deck gheenoe, no open "fishable" floor plan, no frills, no electric, no lights, no storage, nothing. You start adding it up, and soon you're in the same ball park dollar-wise.
> 
> This goes back to the statement by RCMAY who absolutely hit the nail on the head with "I think so many people tend to lose track of the purpose of a gheenoe, which IMO, is supposed to be a sort of bare bones, budget skiff".
> 
> -T



Yes I know the whole story....IPB steal my eyes on the inshore 16 than a LT25.

So that's why inshore 16 "package" is the best money you can buy! Ever! Congrats to ECC and IPB on their work and they are very reasonable peoeple and stand behind their products and skiffs.

But.....I'm just sayin and I know Gheenoe and IBP built totally different category skiffs.

Right now I just zip my mouth because I don't want any more gheenoers and any other skiffs turn on serious debate on each other.



By the way Tom.....if u say "real boat" then why u still have an LT25? Get rid of LT25 and buy a inshore 16 if u want a "real boat"? Is your LT25 is a "real boat or not"? I just want to know that's all.....

If u want to add something to inshore 16 with lights, livewell and blah blah... it will cost hell a lot more than what's gheenoe has to offer the same way....

Gheenoes are a "real boat" out there than any skiff out there IMHO.... I don't care about a different category or not... between them or how they build the skiff.

Gheenoe had more valueable reputation and history than any microskiff ever includes ECC!

Gheenoes are worth every penny out there......different category or not.

Custom Gheenoes and Gheenoes. net are the best knowledge skiff out there and very well built.


My 2 Cents.............


----------



## East_Cape

> That's damn good price I ever seen!  This is totally nice package!!!
> 
> I will pick IPB package over a custom MV LT25 package any day because if u get a  custom MV LT25 gheenoe set-up with a low profile trailer, poling platform ,push pole, 25hp motor will be over priced for what it is.
> 
> For more boat, better quality build, nicer hull, bad ass trailer and poling platform for the money.
> 
> This inshore 16 is way to go!
> 
> Kevin,
> 
> What brand are u talking about any 25hp of your choice???
> 
> I want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> You flip flop between humping ECC's leg & whorin' Gheenoes more than anyone I have ever seen.... Lol  ;D
> 
> In the videos Kevin mentioned Honda or Yamaha, two or four stroke.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack Kevin. But, I emailed for more info and a price sheet the other day through the "contact us" page on IPB.com and have not received anything, can you email me @ sctaylor869 on yhoo?  Thanks!
Click to expand...

I'm sorry for the delay in getting back but our partner Brad is down at Miami for the boat show and he told me he would follow up on all leads this weekend or first of next week. However, I'll dig in my files and see if I can send stuff over for ya...
Thanks for the feedback/kind words.


----------



## East_Cape

Guys,
Let me jump in here real quick as you know I like to be the only builder who actively joins forums across the net instead lurk..LOL

Here's the deal. IPB is a alot of boat for the money and we basically did this package at this price as a way to get customers on board with us who might not be able to get in our other boats...so ,yeah we're not getting rich here but getting them on board w/the family!
But, I also know the IPB16 is the biggest skiff in this class of sub 10k market.

The boat also has a real trailer featuring torsion axle, led lights, real tire size other than dime size, and a cool low-profile frame giving it a great look/feature of the higher cost trailers out there.

And ANY 25hp pull start motor brand ( 2 or 4, you pick )
Custom made poling platform by www.OrangeCountyboatworks.com

DELUXE push pole by Carbon Marine and it's is better IMHO than a stiffy. I should know as I was the one that helped pioneer stiffy back in the late 90's!

Full nav light package

Front & Rear Deck

Push Pole Clips
and lastly pick a color on a package that goes for under 10k! ;D


Please show me a skiff company up until now 
( us ) that includes this kind of trailer etc. and all goodies with equal power options, built w/ vac. infuse tech. for this price. You can't! 

ohhhh- we even warranty the gel-coat too so there's another first in this segment of skiff pricing...
this is a real skiff and pricing it this way will get the customer to either stay with this boat and add as we bring more to options to market for this skiff 
( and we got more coming for the 16 )....
OR
We help the customer stay in the family, assist the sell of their current boat,and get them to move up into the East Cape line of boats or more.  

No matter how you dice it this is a good package.
~ Kevin


----------



## DSampiero

Sorry to derail a bit here, but I had to let a few words slip...Still love the IBP, and will visit the shop next time I get down that way.




> Gheenoes are a "real boat" out there than any skiff out there IMHO....  I don't care about a different category or not... between them or how they build the skiff.
> 
> Gheenoe had more valueable reputation and history than any microskiff ever includes ECC!
> 
> My 2 Cents.............


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Seriously? you think the Gheenoe, has a more valuable reputation and history than any micro-skiff ever? 

Do we really need to pull up the Willy roberts skiffs, the modified Minorcan skiffs and well, let's just leave what is more valuable out of it, in terms of our skinny water culture's rich history...But now that you mentioned it, here are a few things that will stop me from ever purchasing a Gheenoe.

Yes, the first Gheenoe was born in 1968, but there are probably more in the dumps and trash piles of Florida than any other boat(Save Coleman canoes, but I can't hate on a canoe ) ever conceived in this state. And, well, that design from 1968 that is nearly unchanged, still doesn't get as skinny as my canoe, or a whole lot of other MODERN(which a gheenoe really isn't) skiffs. I've seen all the lovely signature pics from Gheenoe riding microskippers, and honestly 80% of the time, there is just way way to much crap on 'em...

For instance John Smith bought an LT25, when it was just a boat and  20hp motor, he drafter 4-5" poling from the stern, by himself. well, he became tired of the tiller so he bought a console, and a sweet custom made one of a kind polying platform while it was in the shop..That was nice, but before he knew it, poling was getting tough on ole' John so he grabbed a trolling motor, and a second battery(what, did you think he was going to turn around and pull start his center consul equipped boat?) Well, a few weeks went by, and John started doing a lot of live bait fishing, his 5 gallon bait bucket just wasn't cutting any more so he had a livewell plumbed..This killed his storage space so he bought a "T-Bag" and hung it under his now nearly useless poling platform(remember, a platform's purpose is to allow you to plant the pole directly behind the boat, not to spot fish, if you can't see 'em coming quit trying to sight fish ).
This was good, he could drive and fish from his boat all without breaking a sweat, he spent only $20K and now drafts 7-8" when by himself in the stern. He decided to be cautious when cruising over wake, and waves because he's read a few post on the forums about people flipping their Gheenoes...

That being said there are a great many tastefully built well used and well loved Gheenoes, and please, to everyone, my RANT was just pointing out the obvious and I did/do not intend to flame anyone.

So yes, an IBP is a bit different than a Gheenoe, you effectively attempted to compare Donkeys to Thoroughbreds, one of 'em is just not a race horse...


----------



## TomFL

I don't want to continue with any more posts about the differences after I clear this up: yes, I do own a gheenoe LT25. 

And I love it!

But, I bought it used at a very reasonable price and put a motor on it that I think I got at a comparably good deal. For the kind of money I've got invested in it (and I probably have a bit more invested in it than I'd like), it's a good boat. 

Second, I have always had another "real" boat to fish from 90% of the time (currently a 20' Hewes Light Tackle) and consider the LT25 a true "niche" boat. 

I use it to go bass/crappie fishing in lakes and canals here locally, and I trailer it back and forth to North GA mountains to fish up there. 

For this, it's perfect. To try to fish saltwater where I live, with exposed open areas (can get windy and rough) heavy current from tidal flow (St Lucie inlet as well as St Lucie and Indian River intersections), and heavy large boat traffic, the LT25 is not a comfortable or safe choice IMHO. 

In fact, the everglades trip will be the first time my LT25 has ever seen the saltwater since I've owned it. 

But that's not what any micro is designed for!! 

So, for me, to invest a fairly minimal amount of money in an LT25 makes sense. 

-T


----------



## topnative2

Personally,--------I like dodge!


----------



## riptide

i like dodge to ..........working in the industry boats are all diffrent thats why some people have more than 1 or 2.
ex. my river hawk is a great boat , but i will not take it out when its blowin 25 out of the NE .
but my harkers island boat lives and performs in this weather  will never use my harkers island boat for a river boat or duck boat .
boats are a comprimise 
planeing hulls 
displacment hulls
wide beam 
extream flare
name a charateristic and i can think of a fault for that characteristic . 

its not that one boat is better than the other there are tradeoffs plain and simple.





Oh IPB your web page is more user friendly now , looks like a nice boat and a great deal


----------



## FSUfisher

> These post are such a waste of time, are you guys in first grade including Kevin for the digs you always post. If you by GHEENOE you like that boat because it fits your  style. If you buy IPB it's because you like that boat. All I can say is Grow up. : :


Somebody's not having fun... :-?

Great job ECC on the price point and idea for the IPB 16' package. I think it's awesome and hope it works out for y'all and those trying to get into boating/ fishing.


----------



## East_Cape

> These post are such a waste of time, are you guys in first grade including Kevin for the digs you always post. If you by GHEENOE you like that boat because it fits your  style. If you buy IPB it's because you like that boat. All I can say is Grow up. : :


I can't speak for others but I assure you sir I am grown up. People don't buy a gheen or IPB just because they like it as you think. They buy it cause they like it AND can afford it. When I was younger I wanted a skiff but couldn't afford it so all I had in my wallet was enough to buy a jon or a gheen. I "had" to like it as it was the only thing at the time to get me on the water...
Hope you understand and I don't think it was a waste of time to post too. Try before you buy is key and all i'm hoping for is somebody will look at the IPB when looking at boats in this price range...


----------



## acme2000020000

> Actually gheenoe lt25 package is hell a lot cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> No it ain't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does....
> 
> LT25 standard lowdeck, poling platform, 21ft stiffy pushpole, pushpole clips, 20hp tohatsu 4-stroke with carbon fiber tiller extension and 12" wheel trailer = $6415.00 out of the door.
Click to expand...

Lets be real though... It's an expensive Canoe(hope I spelled that right) Like others mentioned. Don't think the Gheeno, should even be ran side by side with these other skiffs, Unless of course you wanna Run it against the glades men ! It's all about preference. Honestly, I'd prefer the Bare bone IPB package over a canoe any day. Ghee-No! Not this guy!


----------



## fishhawk

My dad's bigger than your dad, my mom can beat up your mom this thread is getting really childish, I wish someone would take there ball and go home. IMHO the builders of all the boat mentioned don't need there product bashed. Some of these boat builders are working garages and old warehouses just trying to make a buck in today economy.

I don't own any of the boats mentioned. just my .02 cent


----------



## FSUfisher

> Actually gheenoe lt25 package is hell a lot cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> No it ain't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does....
> 
> LT25 standard lowdeck, poling platform, 21ft stiffy pushpole, pushpole clips, 20hp tohatsu 4-stroke with carbon fiber tiller extension and 12" wheel trailer = $6415.00 out of the door.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be real though... It's an expensive Canoe(hope I spelled that right) Like others mentioned. Don't think the Gheeno, should even be ran side by side with these other skiffs, Unless of course you wanna Run it against the glades men ! It's all about preference. Honestly, I'd prefer the Bare bone IPB package over a canoe any day. Ghee-No! Not this guy!
Click to expand...

Wow... You've got a lot of nerve coming on here and bashing Gheenoes (the correct spelling by the way) on one of your first posts! Other forums would have a field day from this point on...

And as an addendum to sebastian_bud's post, I would own any and all of these boats mentioned if I could!


----------



## acme2000020000

> Actually gheenoe lt25 package is hell a lot cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> No it ain't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does....
> 
> LT25 standard lowdeck, poling platform, 21ft stiffy pushpole, pushpole clips, 20hp tohatsu 4-stroke with carbon fiber tiller extension and 12" wheel trailer = $6415.00 out of the door.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be real though... It's an expensive Canoe(hope I spelled that right) Like others mentioned. Don't think the Gheeno, should even be ran side by side with these other skiffs, Unless of course you wanna Run it against the glades men ! It's all about preference. Honestly, I'd prefer the Bare bone IPB package over a canoe any day. Ghee-No! Not this guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... You've got a lot of nerve coming on here and bashing Gheenoes (the correct spelling by the way) on one of your first posts! Other forums would have a field day from this point on...
> 
> And as an addendum to sebastian_bud's post, I would own any and all of these boats mentioned if I could!
Click to expand...


Good point, funny thing is people came here to post up opinions, and whats better for the price why hi jack the thread? .... I believe this was just a thread to put out info about a new package DEAL! then people get all but hurt when others express thier opinions. Then they call people names. Nerves?... been blown up 3 times in Iraq buddy, my bolaz are bigger then the epcot center. Honestly I shouldn't even had replied to anything, people are always ganna lean one way more then the other, the difference is "You lean too much in a canoe and you'll eventually tip over" lol ;D Much love and god bless!


----------



## oysterbreath

> Guys,
> Let me jump in here real quick as you know I like to be the only builder who actively joins forums...


LOL, I don't think you're the only one (Mel is involved too)but you are indeed the only one who's been able to force members of the amateur boat building community to not EVER mention your boats ever again online! Lol 

Anyway though, I do think that comparing the LT25 to the Copperhead or the Inshore is unfair to the LT for all the reasons previously mentioned. IF there has to be a third skiff in this comparison I think the Mitzi 15 tender is the only other skiff in the Inshore/ copperhead class. However, it is still almost 2K more in price and is not as factory customizable as either. In all honestly, I can’t truly think of any other skiff that should be considered in this comparison. The Copperhead/ Inshore skiffs are unique and truly class defining skiffs. There is no doubt that if Pugar wanted to build something in this class he COULD…but he has not yet. Thus these two skiffs remain the only of their kind.

Given the close association Ankona has with the webmaster of this site maybe it would be best to not set this comparison up as a VS but has a comprehensive analysis of this class of skiff using these two as a baseline. Just a thought…


----------



## iMacattack

> Because of my ownership of an Ankona skiff, I have publically said I would recuse myself from any such reviews on their skiffs. My dedication to our audience is of the utmost importance. All my reviews are non-biased and i strive to point out the good and bad of each skiff. There is NO perfect skiff.
> 
> I would be interested in publishing a skiff shootout however an agreed upon independent third party would be used for all testing, comparisons and official review if Ankona Skiffs are part of the product matrix.
> 
> I hope everyone understands my position and desire to ensure the most level fair platform for all manufactures. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me privately at [email protected]
> 
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan


oyster... I believe I covered this point.


----------



## JRyanL

> Actually gheenoe lt25 package is hell a lot cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> No it ain't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does....
> 
> LT25 standard lowdeck, poling platform, 21ft stiffy pushpole, pushpole clips, 20hp tohatsu 4-stroke with carbon fiber tiller extension and 12" wheel trailer = $6415.00 out of the door.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be real though... It's an expensive Canoe(hope I spelled that right) Like others mentioned. Don't think the Gheeno, should even be ran side by side with these other skiffs, Unless of course you wanna Run it against the glades men ! It's all about preference. Honestly, I'd prefer the Bare bone IPB package over a canoe any day. Ghee-No! Not this guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... You've got a lot of nerve coming on here and bashing Gheenoes (the correct spelling by the way) on one of your first posts! Other forums would have a field day from this point on...
> 
> And as an addendum to sebastian_bud's post, I would own any and all of these boats mentioned if I could!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, funny thing is people came here to post up opinions, and whats better for the price why hi jack the thread? .... I believe this was just a thread to put out info about a new package DEAL! then people get all but hurt when others express thier opinions. Then they call people names. Nerves?... been blown up 3 times in Iraq buddy, my bolaz are bigger then the epcot center. Honestly I shouldn't even had replied to anything, people are always ganna lean one way more then the other, the difference is "You lean too much in a canoe and you'll eventually tip over" lol ;D Much love and god bless!
Click to expand...

WOW!!! I love new members.  Does anyone know how to start a forum and only send out invitations to people who have actual useful information? If I were you I'd change my user name and start over. Your service is appreciated, your attitude and sense of entitlement is not.


----------



## mark_gardner

you guys are getting all worked up over nothing :, its not a question as to which boat is the best as they are all great boats in there own right and very capable machines built by people with a true passion for craftsmanship  what everyone fails to recognize is that its mostly about style, some like the noes some like the coppehead etc.... and for each boat there are pro's and cons.... for me, i like them all  and wouldnt have a problem being seen in any of them..... the bottom line is they are all "vehicles" that take us to the promise land and home again at the end of the day  which way you decide to ride is all up to you...... doesnt matter to the fish


----------



## Amsoil_Man

I have a belly button... 

This thread was a waste of my life. 

Nice boat, to bad 10K isn't what people CAN afford. Would a boat be featured for a >5K market?


----------



## Puzzys4RBuffs

Let me first say, I love my Gheenoe.  I could have easily went to a dealership and paid 20k for a boat...... BUT WHY??  My family and I like to cruise around in spring runs, lakes, and local creeks and rivers.  The gheenoe offers plenty of room for two grown adults and two children.  We have room to move around and and plenty of storage.  My friends and I like to fish inshore waters.  The gheenoe is stable, fast as hell, and floats in dew.  What else do you need?  If your a pampered person that needs to feel like he's keeping up with the Jone's.  Go out and boost our economy.  Or something like that.  Now where the hell is my beer!??


----------



## rkmurphy

> Let me first say, I love my Gheenoe.  I could have easily went to a dealership and paid 20k for a boat...... BUT WHY??  My family and I like to cruise around in spring runs, lakes, and local creeks and rivers.  The gheenoe offers plenty of room for two grown adults and two children.  We have room to move around and and plenty of storage.  My friends and I like to fish inshore waters.  The gheenoe is stable, fast as hell, and floats in dew.  What else do you need?  If your a pampered pussy that needs to feel like he's keeping up with the Jone's.  Go out and boost our economy.  Or something like that.  Now where the hell is my beer!??


So basically what you're saying is that anyone who desires more than a Gheenoe for inshore fishing is a "pampered p****y"?  First off, I'd like to emphasize your complaints about the "emoticons" in a previous, all too drawn out, post regarding them not being family friendly.  However, you deem it appropriate to use a word that could be construed as a vulgar term describing a woman's "special" organ (not that I don't mind the word...just in the right situation...).  Have fun explaining that to your kids.  Secondly, there are plenty of other options out there for us "pampered p****ies" that are more boat than a Gheenoe (which I think are cool boats) and sub $20K...some even sub $10K (i.e. - the Inshore 16 and Copperhead).  But, I'd like to thank you for your valuable opinion.  Based off of the time I wasted reading some of your other posts accompanied by others' responses to them, I'd say many of the other members value your opinion as well.


----------



## Puzzys4RBuffs

> Let me first say, I love my Gheenoe.  I could have easily went to a dealership and paid 20k for a boat...... BUT WHY??  My family and I like to cruise around in spring runs, lakes, and local creeks and rivers.  The gheenoe offers plenty of room for two grown adults and two children.  We have room to move around and and plenty of storage.  My friends and I like to fish inshore waters.  The gheenoe is stable, fast as hell, and floats in dew.  What else do you need?  If your a pampered person that needs to feel like he's keeping up with the Jone's.  Go out and boost our economy.  Or something like that.  Now where the hell is my beer!??
> 
> 
> 
> So basically what you're saying is that anyone who desires more than a Gheenoe for inshore fishing is a "pampered p****y"?  First off, I'd like to emphasize your complaints about the "emoticons" in a previous, all too drawn out, post regarding them not being family friendly.  However, you deem it appropriate to use a word that could be construed as a vulgar term describing a woman's "special" organ (not that I don't mind the word...just in the right situation...).  Have fun explaining that to your kids.  Secondly, there are plenty of other options out there for us "pampered p****ies" that are more boat than a Gheenoe (which I think are cool boats) and sub $20K...some even sub $10K (i.e. - the Inshore 16 and Copperhead).  But, I'd like to thank you for your valuable opinion.  Based off of the time I wasted reading some of your other posts accompanied by others' responses to them, I'd say many of the other members value your opinion as well.
Click to expand...

RK,
My point was, you dont need a 200hp motor to fish a 1/2 acre pond.  Sounds like I failed at getting it across. :-[  I guess I got to loose with my tongue last night with the P word.  Literally?  I hope not but my cat IS looking at me a little funny this morning?  I'll edit my post. By the way im also a big carolina skiff fan and your boat looks great!  

My kids are 11 and 12. When they are old enough to read ;D, I can only hope that they see expletive language in type as opposed to guns in mouths, my man. Furthermore, if I had to pick, I would rather them see an actual "P" as opposed to violent images. Its funny though bro. We live in a society where our kids are exposed to fighting and war everyday and its perfectly fine. Whether its cartoons, movies, the media, smilies, or daily life. People hurting each other is deemed normal. Use a word that defines as part of the human anatomy and you get your head chewed off. Especially if you use that word out of context, according to you. Show a smilie blowing out his brains and everyone laughs?? Hmmm? I would MUCH rather explain to my kids that people cuss and have sex as opposed to people blow there brains out.

And finally my point. If we are all adults, whats the big deal about a cuss here or there to emphasize a point? If there are some sensitive ears and eyes in the room, why expose them to the violence?


----------



## firecat1981

> My point was, you dont need a 200hp motor to fish a 1/2 acre pond.


Who is talking about a 200hp motor? I've owned a gheenoe and it was great for lakes and very protected waters, I got rid of it when I wanted more out of a boat, cause one trip that lead to a storm almost had me swimming back. Thats what they are talking about here, a boat that can do more and fish more water for still a very reasonable price.
I think this whole debate is pointless and really shouldn't have been allowed to carry on.


----------



## anytide

> My point was, you dont need a 200hp motor to fish a 1/2 acre pond.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is talking about a 200hp motor? I've owned a gheenoe and it was great for lakes and very protected waters, I got rid of it when I wanted more out of a boat, cause one trip that lead to a storm almost had me swimming back. Thats what they are talking about here, a boat that can do more and fish more water for still a very reasonable price.
> I think this whole debate is pointless and really shouldn't have been allowed to carry on.
Click to expand...

  -'tide


----------



## rkmurphy

> If we are all adults, whats the big deal about a cuss here or there to emphasize a point?


Cussing doesn't bother me AT ALL.  But, neither do a lot of things that have been deemed vulgar around here.  I appreciate your clarification, though.



> By the way im also a big carolina skiff fan and your boat looks great!


Thank you. I appreciate that. It's been a good little boat.


----------



## topnative2

Can't we all get along :-*


----------



## acme2000020000

> Actually gheenoe lt25 package is hell a lot cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> No it ain't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does....
> 
> LT25 standard lowdeck, poling platform, 21ft stiffy pushpole, pushpole clips, 20hp tohatsu 4-stroke with carbon fiber tiller extension and 12" wheel trailer = $6415.00 out of the door.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be real though... It's an expensive Canoe(hope I spelled that right) Like others mentioned. Don't think the Gheeno, should even be ran side by side with these other skiffs, Unless of course you wanna Run it against the glades men ! It's all about preference. Honestly, I'd prefer the Bare bone IPB package over a canoe any day. Ghee-No! Not this guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... You've got a lot of nerve coming on here and bashing Gheenoes (the correct spelling by the way) on one of your first posts! Other forums would have a field day from this point on...
> 
> And as an addendum to sebastian_bud's post, I would own any and all of these boats mentioned if I could!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, funny thing is people came here to post up opinions, and whats better for the price why hi jack the thread? .... I believe this was just a thread to put out info about a new package DEAL! then people get all but hurt when others express thier opinions. Then they call people names. Nerves?... been blown up 3 times in Iraq buddy, my bolaz are bigger then the epcot center. Honestly I shouldn't even had replied to anything, people are always ganna lean one way more then the other, the difference is "You lean too much in a canoe and you'll eventually tip over" lol ;D Much love and god bless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!! I love new members.  Does anyone know how to start a forum and only send out invitations to people who have actual useful information? If I were you I'd change my user name and start over. Your service is appreciated, your attitude and sense of entitlement is not.
Click to expand...



"WOW" lol do you all start off your useful opinions this way. I guess I am new, if thats the case old man. But I still believe This thread started off with Hey INSHORE 16 At under 10,000. Something some of us NEW guys are on here for. So if you been on one and you liked it cool. Don't want no damn info on some Escalade of a canoe, if I wanted that then I'd be in a Gladesman thread, but then I'd have to read past 100 pages of BS on why all these canoe guys feel the freakin NMZ is less tippy. Bottom line is, I just come here for info on the freakin boat as titled on this thread, When I get home form the freakin range I wanna sip on my Shinerbock and look at a little skiff porn and learn from you old members. Alot of respect gentlemen, love you all God Bless and tightlines, If you still wanna cry just email ma at [email protected] By the way Great boat. Giovanni's is the craziest I've seen thus far.


----------



## paint it black

> Actually gheenoe lt25 package is hell a lot cheaper!
> 
> 
> 
> No it ain't!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does....
> 
> LT25 standard lowdeck, poling platform, 21ft stiffy pushpole, pushpole clips, 20hp tohatsu 4-stroke with carbon fiber tiller extension and 12" wheel trailer = $6415.00 out of the door.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lets be real though... It's an expensive Canoe(hope I spelled that right) Like others mentioned. Don't think the Gheeno, should even be ran side by side with these other skiffs, Unless of course you wanna Run it against the glades men ! It's all about preference. Honestly, I'd prefer the Bare bone IPB package over a canoe any day. Ghee-No! Not this guy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow... You've got a lot of nerve coming on here and bashing Gheenoes (the correct spelling by the way) on one of your first posts! Other forums would have a field day from this point on...
> 
> And as an addendum to sebastian_bud's post, I would own any and all of these boats mentioned if I could!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, funny thing is people came here to post up opinions, and whats better for the price why hi jack the thread? .... I believe this was just a thread to put out info about a new package DEAL! then people get all but hurt when others express thier opinions. Then they call people names. Nerves?... been blown up 3 times in Iraq buddy, my bolaz are bigger then the epcot center. Honestly I shouldn't even had replied to anything, people are always ganna lean one way more then the other, the difference is "You lean too much in a canoe and you'll eventually tip over" lol ;D Much love and god bless!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!!! I love new members.  Does anyone know how to start a forum and only send out invitations to people who have actual useful information? If I were you I'd change my user name and start over. Your service is appreciated, your attitude and sense of entitlement is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "WOW" lol do you all start off your useful opinions this way. I guess I am new, if thats the case old man. But I still believe This thread started off with Hey INSHORE 16 At under 10,000. Something some of us NEW guys are on here for. So if you been on one and you liked it cool. Don't want no damn info on some Escalade of a canoe, if I wanted that then I'd be in a Gladesman thread, but then I'd have to read past 100 pages of BS on why all these canoe guys feel the freakin NMZ is less tippy. Bottom line is, I just come here for info on the freakin boat as titled on this thread, When I get home form the freakin range I wanna sip on my Shinerbock and look at a little skiff porn and learn from you old members. Alot of respect gentlemen, love you all God Bless and tightlines, If you still wanna cry just email ma at [email protected] By the way Great boat. Giovanni's is the craziest I've seen thus far.
Click to expand...

Its crazy, but I think the same way you do.
A Gheenoe is nice.
I would love to own a Gheenoe as a third boat.
For I cannot picture owning one as my everyday boat because I will be limited to fishing once a month or in unfavorable conditions down here in South FL.

But one can't compare a Gheenoe to these IPB's.

a Gladesmen would be a better comparison, and even then the Gladesmen would win outright.

I think the IPB is a great looking skiff at a good price.


----------



## acme2000020000

Yeah I've been resourcing to try and make up my mind out the right layout and skiff that I want. I'm stuck on either the IS16 or the Caimen, I love the clean lines of both, bt with the new HP upgrade I've been considering the Caimen. I would love to go tiller but the SC' really draw me in as well. But for the price, I love the 16.... Also waiting for the 17. Wish they would show a little concept. How well dose the 16 handle? Are trim tabs really worth it on the 16?


----------



## pbjeep

ipb 16 slides in hard turns with wot. and yes with high horsepower tabs are a must. I don't have them but I know how to work trim tabs and know how they work. Some of the sliding and porposing would be eliminated with tabs. But for the price the boat handles good with a 30. It rides pretty good for a flat bottom skiff in a chop.


----------



## marshman

gee...i cant believe i just sat here and read these 4 pages expecting something useful...that is an awesome price on the skiff(the one that this post was originally about, before the great debate, and quote-fest)...


----------



## firecat1981

exactly, it is a great deal on a great boat. Deals like this are what our micro culture is all about!

Lets keep doing more with less!


----------

